# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  A question of terminology

## Dave A

I'm working through some of the default terms that are used with the new social networking features to make them more appropriate to a business site environment.

Changing _social groups_ to _interest groups_ was an obvious candidate and has already been implemented. But it is the friends related terminology that I'd like some ideas about right now.

_Friends_ used currently to denote a list of people I think should be changed to _Network_. No problem there. But currently your network falls into two categories - _friends_ and _contacts_.

So what two terms do you think would best describe your network members in a business environment?

----------


## wynn

Fretworks

 :Wink:

----------


## Dave A

Original - but hopefully your network helps you rather than makes you fret  :Wink:

----------


## Dave A

Maybe it will help to post a link to the relevant page in the FAQ to get an idea of the difference between friends and contacts.

The idea is to promote networking, but at the moment I'm stumped as to a better way to name the two.

----------


## wynn

BB's (Business Buddies)
Contacts:-
                 BA's (Business aquaintances)

denotes the difference between guys/gals you are friendly with (really) 
as oposed to friendly (civil) as normal for business.

----------


## Dave A

I really appreciate the thought you've put to this, Wynn. I *really* like the business buddies idea. However, there is a space issue and I also think we should avoid acronyms.

How about _Biz-bud_ (reciprocal confirmed) and _Contact_?
(Can you believe it - Biz-bud passed the spellchecker!)

And for everyone else - feel free to jump on in here with your opinions anytime  :Wink:

----------


## SilverNodashi

I agree with the acquaintances option, and what about friendly associates ?

----------

